# Flying to Miami on a budget?



## danny la rouge (Feb 22, 2009)

We've been invited to visit a friend in Miami, which is very exciting, but looking at the air fares, they look well above what we can afford.

Anyone got any tips for a family of four traveling to Miami?  Is there a cheaper nearby airport? etc


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 23, 2009)

So, I'm guessing it isn't a cheap flight destination?


----------



## tarannau (Feb 23, 2009)

Not really, but you can keep your eye out for deals. You could always fly to Orlando and take up a fly-drive package deal if they're cheaper.


----------



## Pip (Feb 23, 2009)

Have you tried teletext and the back of newspapers?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 23, 2009)

Ah, good tip.  I'll check that out.

It's not somewhere I'd previously thought of visiting, but we've had an invitation, and it'd be free accommodation.


----------



## Pip (Feb 23, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Ah, good tip.  I'll check that out.
> 
> It's not somewhere I'd previously thought of visiting, but we've had an invitation, and it'd be free accommodation.



Well I've just come back from there. The weather is glorious, the beaches are great (beware the man o war though) and it's good for spotting wildlife. South Beach is fucking bizarre, with the shittest fashions you'll ever see. If you can find something affordable, definitely go. Where will you be staying?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 23, 2009)

What time of year are you thinking of?

As mentioned, a charter to Orlando may be cheaper. There used to be bargain flights to Fort Lauderdale, but not at the moment.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 24, 2009)

Late June.  Our friend is checking some options for us, and is going to phone tonight.  I'm quite excited.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 24, 2009)

Late June? Virgin flies direct for £355 inc. tax.

Not gonna come much cheaper than that. 

Continental via New Yoik is £321, but for 30 squids the direct flight is better.


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 24, 2009)

Miami's fantastic.  I'll be there in July myself.  In Mack's Club Deuce mainly.  If you need a cheap place to stay, the Clay Hotel is right in the middle of SoBe, $50 a night.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 24, 2009)

Keep an eye out for deals on travelzoo.co.uk

Some very cheap flights to the US lately with the pound being worth so little.


----------



## Cribynkle (Mar 1, 2009)

I flew there with US Airways for about £300 return and they usually have some good deals


----------



## dessiato (Mar 1, 2009)

Miami is my favourite city in FL I envy you.

Try flying into Orlando Sanford on a charter. If you want a hire car try Sunchase (http://www.sunchase.co.uk/) who are a specialist in FL car hire for Brit ex-pats in FL. Everything can be pre-paid and done online so all you need to do is turn up and go. They use reputable companies, e.g. Alamo, but are cheaper than booking direct. It is a long drive but you get to go through places like Boynton Beach, Lauderdale etc.

Another tip, get of the plane last. That way when you get to the rental desk they'll have no compacts left and will automatically up grade you. I've been upgraded three groups on one trip, and never less than one group this way.


----------



## D (Mar 2, 2009)

other nearby airports:

Fort Lauderdale
West Palm Beach

those two are often cheaper for domestic travel, but I'm not even sure if WPB is an international airport.  Ft Lauderdale is worth a look.


----------



## subversplat (Mar 2, 2009)

?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 3, 2009)

subversplat said:


> ?



What does a Cuban do when he gets a flat tyre?


Drowns.





/runs


----------



## paolo (Mar 21, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> We've been invited to visit a friend in Miami, which is very exciting, but looking at the air fares, they look well above what we can afford.
> 
> Anyone got any tips for a family of four traveling to Miami?  Is there a cheaper nearby airport? etc



Where do you want to fly from? London?
Going for how long?
Would you be hiring a car there regardless?

My quick bit of digging on www.skyscanner.net suggests that:

- There are no direct flights to Fort Lauderdale, so scrub that.
- There are some to Fort Myers, but that looks more expensive than Miami.
- Orlando seems to have the cheapest (£324 on Thompson, Dep Sat 20th, return a week later), but you'll need a way of getting on to Miami. Which will cost, and cost again if you stay overnight at Orlando, which would be much safer than driving directly after the flight.

By the sounds of things, you're looking at flying direct to Miami. There are indirects that'll save maybe £30 per head, but for me that would be a false economy.

If you have dig on skyscanner, you might want to select the 'Whole Month' option when entering dates. You get a bar graph that makes it very easy to see when the cheapest options are.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 24, 2009)

paolo999 said:


> Where do you want to fly from? London?
> Going for how long?


Glasgow.

But at £300 per head, it's all well beyond our budget.

Thanks for the advice, though.


----------



## lyra_k (Mar 24, 2009)

My dad is the king of cheap transatlantic flight finders (not cheap, I mean, but the cheapest there is available), and he reckons that with all his searching (extensive), he very rarely manages to beat British Airways basic tariffs from their website.


----------



## D (Mar 24, 2009)

Miami, miami, miami...

tried to book a little trip to visit the folks

found a one way fare of $88 and then the return leg ALONE was nothing short of $350 - spring break prices!

Anyway, my mother told me the place was teeming with inebriated teenagers whose parents wouldn't let them go to Cancun so it's for the best that I've postponed my visit


----------

